
Being Mindful Can Help Guide a Decision - prostoalex
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/09/29/your-money/being-mindful-can-help-guide-a-decision.html?contentCollection=your-money&action=click&module=NextInCollection&region=Footer&pgtype=article&_r=0
======
wiradikusuma
I think I read the article too fast, but what's the "actionable takeaway" from
it? "just to notice" (copied from last paragraph) that you're going to buy
something?

~~~
netcan
Mindfulness is a big word, closely associated with some (usually pretty
simple) meditation practices. Overall, it does what is says on the tin, you
are more aware of the stuff going on in your mind.

Try to sit down for 10 minutes (set an alarm) and actively notice all the
thoughts going through your head. Try to quite the internal dialogue, try to
prevent words from going through your head.

Just this exercise usually turns people on to the existence and overall
velocity and erratic nature of your mind's ongoing conversations, stimuli,
reactions to stimuli, etc.

If you've ever gone on a successful campaign starting at couch potato and
ending up in a place where you miss your 45m of exercise if you don't do it,
there's a similarity.

------
rdudekul
Many times I visit Amazon to buy a single book, but end up purchasing more.
Though some books I bought on Amazon helped me a great deal, most simply
languished in my bookshelf. After Kindle books appeared my temptation to buy
books that looked good increased even more.

I will implement the suggestion given in the article, to restrain myself from
using the Buy Now button and wait for a day or two, before deciding to buy
anything.

